# Citica 200d bearings



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Do anyone have boca replacement bearings for my old Citica 200D reel, or what is the part number for this reel's bearings.

In advance, Thanks.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's your Shimano schematic:

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/CI200D_v1_m56577569830589032.pdf

Your spool bearings are the same as our older Curados - BNT0194.

Most of us have been getting the Lightnings from Boca - the mid-price model. Some have been getting the Orange Seals, but they are much more expensive and it doesn't sound like there is much performance improvement over the Lightnings.

The last time I bought BOCA Lightnings, I got the 4-pack (Kit (4) SMR103C-YZZ #5) for $30. That's $7.50 per bearing. In the past, I've gotten the 2-pack, but it breaks down to $9.50 per bearing. Get them LD, for Lube Dry.

One of the reel repair guys (I think Dipsay) will likely respond with contact info. He has a personal contact at BOCA.

I recommend the Lightnings - great performance at a very good price.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

CLC nailed it.
Heres a list of all the bearings in the reel
Spool Bearings SMR103C-YZZ#5LD (2)
Pinion Bearing SMR128C-YZZ#5LD
Shaft bearing SMR95C-YZZ#5LD
Boca Bearing 800-332-3256 Ask for Larry, he's over the fishing reel bearings...Dip


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Placed those bearings in both my Citica 200D and my Curado 100DSV. What a smooth casting difference, should have done so a few years ago.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rip Some Lip said:


> Placed those bearings in both my Citica 200D and my Curado 100DSV. What a smooth casting difference, should have done so a few years ago.


Were the old stock bearings bad.I have freed up several old bearings with acetone and lighter fluid.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> Were the old stock bearings bad.I have freed up several old bearings with acetone and lighter fluid.


Old ones were ok, bagged the up. Is there any ratio (mix) of the acetone / lighter fluid. Dip or let them soak for a while?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

First dip n saok in acetone than lighter fluid work's for me learned it here.But the bearing on a pencil tip and check for spin time.I love my older shimanoe bait casters.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry to revive this old thread but wondering what you do once you take out of lighter fluid? Do you want to take lighter fluid off before reinstalling or just dry and reinstall?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They dry out on their own once out of your chosen fluid.... then apply the oil of your choice.... remember less is more when it comes to oil....I like one drop

Spin it and wipe it before installing it back


----------

